# We have a nesting problem



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We have a hen that made her nest in a box way up off the ground. She has been sitting on the eggs for well over 2 weeks now and we are afraid that when the babies hatch we won't be there to get them and they will fall to the coop floor and get killed. We tried to move her with the eggs to a small coop with a rather large run, blocked off from the other chickens but she refused to get back on the eggs again when we did that. Don't know what to do with her now. Do we try again but move her at night (a suggestion made by the feed store) do we put her and the eggs in our large brooder, take our chances? We need some help soon since we don't want to lose the chicks.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

catlady6200 said:


> We have a hen that made her nest in a box way up off the ground. She has been sitting on the eggs for well over 2 weeks now and we are afraid that when the babies hatch we won't be there to get them and they will fall to the coop floor and get killed. We tried to move her with the eggs to a small coop with a rather large run, blocked off from the other chickens but she refused to get back on the eggs again when we did that. Don't know what to do with her now. Do we try again but move her at night (a suggestion made by the feed store) do we put her and the eggs in our large brooder, take our chances? We need some help soon since we don't want to lose the chicks.


Try putting a a towel or what ever bedding you're using and put it in s kennel and put her in the kennel with eggs...then transfer her and she will most likely stray in the kennel...you canleave the door open  one of my girls lives kennels so try it


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Try putting a a towel or what ever bedding you're using and put it in s kennel and put her in the kennel with eggs...then transfer her and she will most likely stray in the kennel...you canleave the door open  one of my girls lives kennels so try it


So if she lays on them then move her I'd not move her until she lays...otherwise it could cause damage to eggs


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you put a hammock below her?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

How high is "way up off the ground"?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

After the eggs hatch, you will have about 48 hours until she has the desire to leave the nest. That is the time period she will give them to all hatch before getting them to eat and drink. I would monitor very closely and as soon as they hatch, get an area ready because they she will be ready to leave and the babies will follow.

After they hatch, just move her at night with the little ones to their new nest and she should take it from there.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sundancers, I'm guessing 4 ft off the ground. To high.........
Roslyn, Your info sounds great to me. 
I do need to know how long it takes for them to hatch, from the time she started nesting until they hatch?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

21 days give or take.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That was my thinking too. Put them back where she would set on them, and put something up where they can't fall off until she leaves the nest for good. Then, move them in the night to a safer place. And take pictures, because I wanna see too!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

A broody hen goes through different stages. In the beginning she has this "stoned" look of determination on her face, like she is concentrating so hard that she can't focus her eyes. Around two weeks or so, she will start to talk softly to her eggs, she will stand and roll them and whisper little soft clucks. At some point near the end, the eggs will begin to peep back at her, BEFORE they hatch. This is a bonding time, she starts to hear the babies and they talk. 

Once they begin to hatch, her "sit-sit-sit" mode will change over to "mom-mom-mom". Once the first peep hatches (In my experience) she stays on the nest for 48 hours while the others hatch. After that, she abandons the nest completely and the babies go with her.

The only issue I have had at this point is if all the eggs are not hatched. She will not come back to any that are still wet or new and they can die from the exposure. So if that happens I have kept mom and babies in a closed area with food and water and then put a light in a box with the other babies. This way, while they are drying they can talk to mom and be close, but still be warm until they are ready to join the others. 

I have done this three separate times and it has worked for me. I love the new babies!!!!! I haven't had a broody in awhile, I miss them.


----------

